# BackLash in Rear diff...?Should i worry??



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

What do you guys think about backlash in the rear diff that makes a hammering noise...let me fill you all in...i bought a Polaris 500HO 2009 in June...no noises were heard up too August 2009 When turning left in a normal way rear end would make like a jack hammer noise....I took it to my dealer at this time ATV had 8 hours and 20 miles on it..and they said backlash and Polaris would'nt authorize them to take it apart, told me to ride it and i did.I did'nt like the noise and afraid to drive it....took it back....sat there for another week and they heard the noise when i was standing there and continued to say backlash and for me to ride it and not worry...and it was documented to Polaris about the noise....I wrote an email to polaris telling them my story...so i'm waiting on a responce and not holding my breath....anyways my question is has anybody had the same problem as me or knows of this problem and should i be worried or should i just ride it....? thanks MUDDIE49


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

No replys or takers...? come on help a guy out...whats with the back lash thing??? In a brand new ride???:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've never heard of it on any bike. Backlash in the diff to me means there is slack in the gears. Not good. I personally think that they are waiting on it to become a real problem like the diff locking up or blowing up. Then if its still under warenty they'll fix it and if not they will tell u its ur problem to get out the check book.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I would get a second opinion from a differant dealer.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well...i got into contact with Polaris....its at another dealer, because my dealer is lazy, just because its a new ride....and a a-hole....they found a bad r/r cv shaft and are replacing it....its actually had this noise since june and my dealer just kept saying it was the backlash in the rear..i knew their tech was a bs'er so when i get it back,i'll be showing up at my local Polaris dealer to shove a cv shaft up his arse....MUDDIE49:nutkick:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man some dealers suck. wtf?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

isnt there 2 threads about this?


----------

